# Pet Peeves/Random Facts/Odd Habits



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't fall asleep without cuddling my dog.

The sound of crinkly wrappers makes me angry.

I love the sound of horses eating. Especially when they freeze to listen to something, ears up and in mid chew.

It takes me at least 20 minutes to get out of bed everyday, whether I work or not.

I hate wearing pants lol.

My favorite thing in the world is getting my hair gently petted. 

I'm afraid of dead rodents and dead fish.

My self as well as my place is always a mess, but my animals are immaculately cared for at all times. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has this quirk!

I will eat anything as long as I am not aware of what its made of. 

I once gave myself a black eye with an ice cream scoop because the ice cream was frozen solid but I was too excited and wanted to consume it immediately. 

The sound of wind going through trees is therapeutic to me. 

Up until a few years ago, I always wore socks when I slept.

Awesome idea for a thread, everyone has their own weird little quirks!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I need to be symmetrical. Like, if I step on a crack on the sidewalk with one foot, I need to step on a crack with the other foot or else it just drives me nuts. Or if I rub the palm of my hand with one finger, I need to rub the palm of my other hand immediately after. 

I'm abnormal.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

1.) Sometimes I get into horrible moods were if go ballistic if someone (my horse included) touches me. I especially hate it when my horse swings her head around and hits me. I go crazy. 

2.) I have a girl crush on Alex Kingston. It's unhealthy.

3.) I had when I can hear someone else's TV from my room. 

4.) I'm horribly afraid of animals who walk on two legs. It all started when I saw a scary werewolf movie as a child... It started a cascade of nightmares about chupacabras and other two-legged creatures.

5.) My worst "realistic" fear is being trapped under water. I once saw a program on the TV about some guy whose canoe turned over. He was swept down river and got trapped under an ice shelf, unable to come to the surface for air. _That is the worst thing I can ever imagine._ 

6.) I'm weirdly disproportionate. I'm 5 foot three inches tall with noticeably short legs, a weirdly long upper body, tiny waist, and am fluffy everywhere else. :lol:

7.) I hate it when people laugh at me when I'm seriously ****ed off. I guess I have a "I cannot take you seriously with that face" thing going on. 

8.) I remember everything I read. 

9.) My best subject is history; my worst is Spanish.

10.) I hate clothes. I wish I could go nude all the time. (Is that a weird thing to say in public?)

11.) I'm a pop culture reference master. I tend to slip them in as savvy-speech bonuses just to see if anyone gets it.

12.) My favorite food in the world is grapes. I love grapes.

13.) I would watch Doctor Who forever.

14.) I assign everybody in my life a theme song.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I touch my face/eyes too much 

I hate it when someone bumps into me. Seriously ticks me off,even when I know it was an accident. Really sucks since I work in a small space and it happens way too much. 

I sleep with my car every night, living stuffed animal. 

I sometimes have temper issues, and am furious for no real reason. Not a good quality around animals. 

I'm a picker! Can't leave things alone. 

99% of the time my face comes out weird in pictures. 

I blast my music when im alone in the car but have to have it really low when im riding with someone else, it stresses me out to talk over it. 

Stevie Nicks<3 

I love scary movies like Paranormal activity but hate the ones with weird crunch people things that crawl up walls. Not. Okay. 

I cross my arms or mess with my necklace to make myself more comfortable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Cant walk slow, cant stand being behind someone walking slow. I even speed through my house and to school even if I am way early, I have to concentrate to walk slower.

Tall people (5'6" and up) annoy me when I cant see whats going on.

I have a really hard time just sitting and watching someone else play video-games, Im a backseat gamer. . .

I wear sweatshirts 98% of the time, even in the summer. Even if I am sweaty Ill just roll the sleeves.

In 2001 Silent Hill 2 was release and I watched my cousins play it, I was 10yrs, I still strain my eyes in the dark around my house to see if those nurses got in.
. . . . lol
>_>

I am afraid of heights, I cant even climb trees, but two of my most favorite things are roller coasters and flying in planes (especially when there is turbulence!)


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok guys prepare to facepalm and laugh at my retarded habbits and pet peeves:

1. I can watch the same movie over and over and over again day after day and NEVER EVER EVER get sick of it

2. Sometimes I convince myself characters in books are real

3. When I'm watching the tv, the volume setting HAS to be in the 10's, otherwise I totally freak out.

4. I can't jump without doing a weiord face, look at ANY picture of me showjumpingn and I'll have the most arkward expression on my face.

5. Cosentino from Australias got Talent is THE...HOTTEST...GUY...IN...THE....WORLD!!!!

6. I say 'like' atleast 5 times a minute

7. I love saying ANYWAYSSSS

8. I laugh a lot when I hurt myself

9. My favourite movies are kids movies, like I actually love watching wow-wow-wubzie with my little brother 

10. When I act, I get so into my part that if my lover dies in the play I cry in real life

11. I get so worked up over some things I'll cry for hours on end, even if it's something stupid

12. I bump into doors and appologise to them

13. Sometimes I just hate on everyone. Like EVERYONE. If anyone touches me, talks to me or even so much as LOOKS at me when I'm in that mood, you can garantee they're going to be sore the next day

14. I'm 14 and I still play imaginary games... AND PROUD OF IT!

15. I still kinda, might, slightly maybe believe in faries

16. Up until 6 months ago I was convinsed every white foal was a baby unicorn, and God help anyone who disagreed with me

17. I can make myself feel really sick on command

18. I also sometimes forget to breathe

19. I get so lost in thought sometimes that I am oblivious to anyone and everyone, someone can yell my name through a loud speaker and I won't hear them

20. I've always wanted to be named Tiger-Lily


----------



## yupgift2u (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't fall asleep without go out for a walk with my dog.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Marlea, I have to have the volume setting evenly divisible by 5 even if I'm turning it down to turn it off. I can't leave the volume on anything else. You're not alone lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

pintophile said:


> I need to be symmetrical. Like, if I step on a crack on the sidewalk with one foot, I need to step on a crack with the other foot or else it just drives me nuts. Or if I rub the palm of my hand with one finger, I need to rub the palm of my other hand immediately after.
> 
> I'm abnormal.


ME TOO! I'm exactly the same way. Even if it's something involuntary, like a muscle spasm in my right thigh, I have to twitch my left thigh to make it even or I will go nuts.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dresden said:


> Marlea, I have to have the volume setting evenly divisible by 5 even if I'm turning it down to turn it off. I can't leave the volume on anything else. You're not alone lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol yay im not alone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

This is tough.

1. Need a white sound when sleeping. 
2. If i put one ear bud in for my ipod has to be my left ear because got hearing loss from firearms in my right. 
3. Always have the tv volume at 30 or 28. 
4. Hate it when people in from of me walk real slow. 
5. Love to watch Doctor Who.
6. Gotta have a desktop picture that goes with the season and from Vermont.
7. Had a minor case of OCD like a few others of you. 
8. Hate it when people call me tall, i am only 5' 11"! Not over 6 foot! 
9. Got anything else i add it.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok hmmmm 
I'm obsessed with the 10th and 11th Doctor in Dr. Who

My main pole dance routine is to the theme dubstep mix of Doctorin' The Tardis by the Timelords. 

Instead of a little money purse like most dancers carry I have a little Tardis box.

All my animals are on the large scale except for my goats. They're mini's. 

My animals are all treated and talked to like little humans and they're all species confused. I love it. 

I need to have one dog on either side to fall asleep.

I love a guy that has long hair,well kept and cared for dreadlocks are a super major +

I have a habit of sputtering racism and rather nasty/rude obscenities in my sleep 
although I'm not like that awake. 

If you wake me up 3 times in one night I won't be able to get back to sleep after the 3rd time and I will proceed to make sure everybody stays up with me. 

If my phone says I have an email I'll get frustrated and irritable if I can't find a place to sit down/pull over/take a break to answer it immediately. 

I have more of a fight than flight response and a very sensitive startle response which ends in a lot of people getting hit on accident. 

I'd rather be blunt and honest than lie to save face or feelings. 

When I'm tired and starting to slowly drift off I laugh more, smile too much, and get extremely hungry

I hate water but I drink a lot of it so I always have a Mio on me for a dash of flavor 

I have fun whipping my friends with my dreadlocks

Although I understand it's a common misconception I HATE when people ask me if I shower because "people that have dreadlocks never bathe". Of course I shower and scrub my scalp AND dreads every day! 

I have a very messed up dirty sense of humor

I will win a burping contest

My current clothing obsession is yoga pants

My house and car are dirty and messy but my animals are kept in top cleanliness and condition. I buy me the cheap stuff and they get the expensive pampering products and yummies.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

1) Late dinner. It's just so annoying, I stand out in the pasture all day and that lousy human of mine takes forever to just shuffle out my grain.

2) When my human forgets to add fresh fruit to my morning grain. Uh, hello?! It's not breakfast without fruit. Jeez.

3) I've always wondered if that little dog my neighbor has is edible... 

4) Summer. I hate it, it's just so hot and bothersome, I don't see the real pleasure in it, it's usually just more reason for my human to spray me with that confounded hose. 

5) When I get called a pony, it seriously irritates me. I'm 15.1 hands for petes sake!! YES I look small, but good grief people, I'm not THAT small.

6) Llama's scare the crap out of me, I don't even know why. Something about them is so unnatural...

7) LOVE kids, I mean... they always smell like food. 

8) My humans boyfriend irritates me. I was here before him, I don't see why he thinks he can just waltz in and take my human time.

9) LOVE snow, how can you not?! It's just amazing to run through!

10) I've always wondered what cameras taste like.... still trying to get ahold of one.

11) I'm DEATHLY afraid of trailers and stalls, that whole claustrophobia thing. 

12) I hate having my feet done. I can't believe I'm expected to stand there with a foot propped up like that, it's so uncomfortable. 

13) I have an unhealthy LOVE for gingerbread cookies.

14) I love it when my human spends summer nights sleeping in the pasture, I like to lay down a few feet away... usually don't pay much attention to her blabbing though.

15) I love to chase things! I can't help it, humans, dogs, chickens, whatever runs I'll chase it down. Sliding stops are alot of fun too! But my human says it's kind of weird since I'm a racker. 

16) LOVE it when my human gets off during a trail ride and leads me through things that err... "influence" (I AM NOT SCARED I SWEAR) me.

17) Always look forward to getting to graze in a big open field during our trail rides, the grass there is of course better than it is at home. 

18) I like to stand at the gate of the pasture when the humans are baking, sometimes they open the kitchen window and I can smell all the food they're sure to send my way. 

19) Can't stand my human riding another horse, I mean c'mon! That's just rude.

20) Rain. I hate rain, there is no joy in it, it's just like an even bigger hose swooping down on my from the sky... I've mentioned I don't like being wet, right?

That's all I can think of right now. I gotta go before Tianimalz finds out I was here >.> 

-Indie.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I hate tailgaters. On the other hand, if someone drives too slow in front of me, I hate it too.

I cannot discern left and right spontaneously.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

*I can not snap.
*I can not whistle.
*I HAVE to finish a book if I start it.
*I have a problem with rooting for the villain in most stories.
*I say:
"I was just saying"
"Anyways"
"Um"
a lot. 
*I have issues with sitting still when I first get to a class. I will usually get up and walk in the hallway if I have a lot of time, or get up and draw a smiley face (it always HAS to be a smiley face) on the board. 
*My showers have to be at least warm if not hot.
*I walk quickly. When somebody in front of me walks slowly, I get irritated.
*I HATE it when people decide to cut RIGHT in front of you in the arena (when riding) and you're faced with a near collision. :evil:
There's more, I might add more later.
*I ALWAYS HAVE to have a book with me in class to read. ALWAYS.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

"yewww go sandman, kill spiderman... Killlll himmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Lins said:


> I'm afraid of dead rodents and *dead fish.*
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OH MY GOSH. I have never met anyone with the same (almost) irate fear as me!

1. Dead fish fear, as mentioned above. There is some reasoning to it, but I care not to explain. 

2. I have a severe phobia of being upside-down. 

3. I am an incredibly light sleeper. Even a single heavy breath or noise outside will wake me...

4. ... Thus I am a bit of an insomniac. I can't sleep through the night, I'll wake up a few times and be fully awake, do some things and go back to sleep. I sleep for maybe 4 hours at a time.

5. I am so ticklish I cannot touch my own feet. If they itch, I have to rub them on something very rough. 

6. I cannot talk while I am doing art, or think about anything else. It's like I'm deaf, I won't even hear things that are being said to me while I'm painting or drawing.

7. I like to run on my toes when I go long distances.

8. I loooove Indian music (as in East Indian), and I have since I was very small. Nobody knows why, or how I got into it.

9. I think one of the most attractive things is a nice voice. Think Vincent Price, or even Tim Currey.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> 7. I like to run on my toes when I go long distances.


Me too! My Grandfather told me that's the way you're "supposed" to run. Not sure if that's true or not, but now it's a habit!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i have an ear and eye 'thing' i cant stand to watch people touch their ears or put their earring in/out. and i cant stand people touching their eyeballs or putting in contacts, or even putting eye makeup on. sooo gross i freak ! my friends want me to get my ears pierced but im so grossed out by putting earrings in...


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

So I've been following this thread for a bit and reading all the silly and weird things but I didn't think it's fair that I didn't share mine so here is my list!!

1) I hate when people call Staffordshire Terriers Pitbulls

2) People in Holland say I'm Canadian, people in Canda say I'm dutch and just last week someone asked me if I was Scandinavian. What the heck am I? lol

3) I'm in Holland right now and It looks like I'm going to have the first green christmas in my life. I'm not that excited.

4) Whenever I go to milk cows(which I do about twice a week) all my troubles just seem to disapear and it gives me the same "high" as when I'm with my horses.

5) I get crushes on guys way too easily

6) I live in Holland right now just to go to school. We have an english class and people automatically expect me to be a pro at it. I hate that.

7) I surprise people sometimes with my taste in clothing. They say it looks really good on me. I just got here like a year and a half ago from Canada though so maybe that's why.

8) I left behind my horse, my parents, my sisters and my cat in Canada so I could get my vet tech diploma here in Holland. I've been here for a year and a half. I'm in my last year of school and I haven't been back since I got here.

9) I've been more in tune to boys then ever.

10) I have a bracelet made from my horses tail hair

11) I'm addicted to facebook.

12) I love to party

13) I rarely ever wear makeup except when I got clubs or huge parties.

14) I stepped on my cell lastnight and now it has a crack in the screen 

15) I love the fact that my littlest sister is waiting for me to come back home before she tries to learn how to trot. She says I can teach kids how to really well  <3

Well that's it for now! Thanks for reading if you read it all


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

This is such a neat thread. I'm going through all the responses and getting little thrills of excitement and mentally shrieking: "OMG! I DO THAT TOO!"

It's cool to see what you have in common with other people. And some of these things are things I would have never realized or used to describe myself until I see it written here.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I hate being touched, but other than that I laid back person, sadly though it tends to scare people when you flinch when they tap or brush you. I mean nearly jump of my skin bad. 

I will not say I love you to anyone or anything. 

I am sarcastic and if you meet me in person it takes a while to get use to. 

Mind you all my odd habits are from trust issues of older guys. From bullying and poor father figures.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

-Whenever I dont get enough sleep I always get some wierd sore throat illness that lasts until I can sleep for at least a good 10 hours or so straight, and once I do im fine.

-I have this wierd thing where even with my friends/boyfriend whatever, I'll get super cranky and not want to respond much to them talking to me and just kind of use generic responses and give them the cold shoulder till the mood passes. (Its a wonder they put up with me)

-Im attacked to caffiene, I have at least three caffientated sodas a day otherwise I cant function very well at all.

-I love writing in pen in notebooks. 

-I love to be home alone with just my dogs and something to paint.

-Painting is my stress reliever if im mad or sad I paint.

-I forget how to respond when people say "thank you" to me in person. I normally accidently say 'thank you" back or stumble over my words.

-I root for snow all winter and despise Christmas's that arent white.

-That being said, I adore Christmas and all the lights and happy atmosphere and hustle and bustle. Its by far my favorite time of year. <3

-I dream of having a horse named Hamiliton and a horse named Douglas and having a quaint barn when I grow up someday where I can finally learn to jump.

-I have an un natural obsession with the t.v show Drake and Josh and also christmas movies. 

-I cant stand immaturity, it drives me insane. 

-Things no one else finds funny I always laugh hysterically at.

-After school each day, my favorite thing is coming home to a warm house and knowing I dont have to go anywhere the rest of the night (when this happens).

-I get tired ALL the time. 

-All i can see myself being when I grow up is a biology teacher. haha.
Thats all I can think of.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

1, I have really elegant feet, but I hate feet!!!! 
2, I'm getting married and refuse to be a stressed out bride.
3, I don't do dirty tack at all!
4, My house maybe a mess but my horses never are. 
5, My favourite thing in the world is taking my mountain bike up a good mountain!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

